# My preeeciooous.. MAC palettes!



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

I must admit I'm a wee bit ashamed of posting this as I've been into MAC for less than a year, but I know I don't have to _explain_ the concept of addiction to any of you!  I haven't dared to open all my drawers at the same time yet, guess I'm afraid to realize how much I've actually got, but it's the one thing I spend money on. Not purses, not shoes, not clothes - makeup. I know you feel me, girls! 





​ 
Anyway, here's a small part of my collection: my MAC palettes! The count is 9 e/s palettes, and 1 blush palette, for now anyway.. I still have 25 e/s waiting to be depotted, and a few refills laying around. These pictures will be updates as I get them into their palettes, and as I have a hint of OCD I'm sure they'll be rearranged a thousand times before I'm completely satisfied.. if that'll ever happen. I also included my lipsticks, the girl who have never wore any lipcolor has now got a proud collection of 18 lipsticks!


*Neutrals & Brown




*_Gesso, Nylon, Vanilla, Shroom, Brule
Naked Lunch, Soft Brown, Cork, Satin Taupe, Patina
Twinks, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Bronze, Espresso_
*

Neutrals & Pink




*_White Frost, Mylar, Vapour, Shore Leave, Ricepaper
Jest, Neutral Pink, Girlie, Rose, Expensive Pink
Sweeten up, Passionate, Post Haste, Romping_
*

Yellow & Orange




*_Nanogold, Going Bananas, Bright Sunshine, Canary Yellow, Primary Yellow
Rose Blanc, Gorgeous Gold, Goldmine, Juiced, Samoa Silk
Goldenrod, Fab & Flashy, Firespot, Rule, Orange_
*

Coral & Red




*_Orange Tangent, Paradisco, D’Bohemia, Coral_ 

_Coppering, Cranberry, Blackberry, Beauty Marked_
*

Purple




*_Crème de Violet, Leisure Time, Plum Dressing, Nocturnelle, Fig. 1
Vibrant Grape, Purple Haze, Satellite Dreams, Indian Ink, Au Contraire
Hepcat, Sketch, Intoxicate, Signed Sealed

_*
Blue




*_Vellum, Fade, Tilt, Moon’s Reflection
Electric Eel, Blue Calm, Blue Flame, Deep Truth, Star by Night
Bang on Blue, Cobalt, Naval, Contrast, Meet the Fleet

_*
Aqua & Teal




*_Aquavert, Mood Ring, Parrot
Shimmermoss, Talent Pool
Waternymph, Cool Heat

_*
Green




*_Sour Lemon, Eyepopping, Silly Goose, Pagan, Metamorph
Lime, Bio-Green, Wondergrass, Guacamole, Lucky Green
Newly Minted, Kelly Green, Bottle Green, Humid, Sumptuous Olive

_*
Silver & Black




*_Bold & Brazen, Silver Ring, Electra, Silverthorn, Anti-Establishment
Buckwheat, Smoke & Diamonds, Knight Divine, Charred, Black Tied
Magnetic Fields, Print, Soot, Pandamonium, Carbon


_*Blushes




*_Tenderling, Blushbaby, Peachykeen
Coppertone, Ambering Rose, House Wine_





_Strada, Desert Rose, Loverush
Margin, Pinch Me, Dollymix_


*Lipstick, Nudes*




_Créme Cup, Angel, Peachstock, Hue, Siss, Brave New Bronze, Shy Girl, Cherish, 4N_

* Lipstick, Others*




_Strawbaby, Lavender Whip, Most Popular, Fresh Brew, Girl About Town, Tribalist, Sunsational, Lollipop Lovin', 5N_





_Blast o Blue, Hipster, Madly Creative, Smoked Purple, Faultlessly F/W, Razzamatazzle, Black Knight, Bubblegum, Ever Hip_​


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Great collection...great pics...Nothing looks like it has been touched


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

.. I don't know if I dare share the rest!


----------



## moopoint (Jul 25, 2009)

Those lipsticks look brand new!

Jealous of your stash btw.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_Those lipsticks look brand new!

Jealous of your stash btw._

 
Pictures taken before usage, so you're absolutely right! Can you tell that most of them came from a single haul? The only one used is Peachstock, which is my absolute favorite nude, and just _perfect_ for my skin tone.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, what a great collection!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 25, 2009)

Gorgeous collection.


----------



## looovemac (Jul 25, 2009)

I hate you!!!! LOLOL 
Great collection girl!!! Love them all!!!!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 25, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW! Great collection!! I love how you organize your eyeshadows in the palettes. I wish mine was like that but I'm afraid to take the eyeshadows out and ruin them since most of them don't have magnets in which I should've got.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you, all! I've updated the Pink, Yellow, Aqua and Black palettes, as I depotted 10 more shadows today. Names are added to the description underneath each photo. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_WOW! Great collection!! I love how you organize your eyeshadows in the palettes. I wish mine was like that but I'm afraid to take the eyeshadows out and ruin them since most of them don't have magnets in which I should've got._

 
Thank you so much! As I said, I have a hint of OCD, so I can't sleep at night if I know that my palettes (or anything else for that matter) is out of place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a magnetic sheet that I use when I depot. I just stick my labels on it, and use a scissor to cut around it.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 26, 2009)

Your palettes are so clean! 

If I could wear brighter colours all the time at work, I would go all out and make myself a custom 15 piece one but I can't justify it yet.  Also, I can see me using up more of those colours if I had a lot of functions to attend which I will have soon.

I've been promised a custom made 15 piece palette and blusher palette by Mr RR if I finish all my current products


----------



## mac_freak (Jul 26, 2009)

wow gr8 collection


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh wow you have a great collection of palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love how clean all your palettes are!! Your right we are very much alike in the way weve been collecting make up the past few months
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to see the rest of your collection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow amazing- please show the rest!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

A woman after my own heart. When I grow up I want to be just like you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful collection! BTW what system are you using to organize your colors I'm curious.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome collection! Thanks for sharing your palettes.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 26, 2009)

really really nice collection, i like all stuff


----------



## darklocke (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_A woman after my own heart. When I grow up I want to be just like you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful collection! BTW what system are you using to organize your colors I'm curious._

 
Actually, there's only two palettes with a real system, and that's the green and the aqua/teal ones. There I've put the lightest on the top row, then the medium in the middle, and then the darkest at the bottom. I've tried to match them so that top/medium/bottom are within the same tone, if that makes any sense at all.. My plan is to do this with all my palettes. Some of the others are just from lightest (top left) to darkest (bottom right), while others like the blue and purple are still pure chaos! ..I will never be satisfied, I tell you.

And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

what an amazing collection!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## elb154 (Jul 28, 2009)

Great collection. I love all of those colors.


----------



## singer92286 (Jul 28, 2009)

killer! i love it


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cool! Do not be embarrassed


----------



## Kalico (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!! BEAUTIFUL collection! Everything is so pristine and untouched.


----------



## JennXOXO (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!  Lovely collection!


----------



## makeba (Jul 29, 2009)

everything is sooo wonderfully arranged!!! beautiful collection indeed.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_





 Wow!! BEAUTIFUL collection! Everything is so pristine and untouched._

 
And thank YOU for contributing, amongst others..


----------



## MarsG (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, I love your palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just have one and it´s not even full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Looking at your collection has given me inspiration and a rough idea of what other shades to get. Slowly but surely I´m building up my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy birthday, btw!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome! show your pigments


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 7, 2009)

great collection everything looks soo nice


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 8, 2009)

very nice collection!


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great collection! I'm actually just getting into MAC eyeshadow and am starting off with three atm


----------



## M.R.evie (Aug 9, 2009)

Great collection, nothing to be ashamed about!  I just depotted 30 of my brown and highlight colors, it's so nice when it all comes together neatly.  I tried to do the same color method in my palettes too.


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

holy freakin palettes.
drool worthy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Aug 10, 2009)

That's such a pretty stock!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarsG* 

 
_Wow, I love your palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just have one and it´s not even full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Looking at your collection has given me inspiration and a rough idea of what other shades to get. Slowly but surely I´m building up my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy birthday, btw!_

 
In some way I'm sorry for inspiring you, because I know how expensive it can become whenever someone inspires you. At least it's like that for me, which is one of the reasons why I have as large a collection already. I see an eyeshadow (either an FOTD, an EOTD or something like that), and I just HAVE to have it. 

Thank you so much though, for the sweet comment and for wishing me a happy birthday!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.R.evie* 

 
_Great collection, nothing to be ashamed about!  I just depotted 30 of my brown and highlight colors, it's so nice when it all comes together neatly.  I tried to do the same color method in my palettes too._

 
Thanks! I know, and isn't it strange how they in some peculiar way multiply even though they're just laying in a drawer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you have any pictures up? I'd love to see what you've done with your palettes.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow WOW. I love your palettes... and I love the way nothing looks like it has been touched at all! ;D


----------



## darklocke (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Wow wow wow wow WOW. I love your palettes... and I love the way nothing looks like it has been touched at all! ;D_

 
But it has! I promise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats an impressive collection. I love how you have them all set up. I'm thinkin' palettes are the way to go.


----------



## darklocke (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah! Even though I have "a few" e/s I haven't depotted yet (reluctant as they are mostly LE and/or HTF), I'd much rather use my palettes than my pots when I do my makeup. So much easier to reach all, and spot good - or even new combinations!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 19, 2009)

it looks so clean!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow it looks so great. So neat and organized.


----------



## Hemons (Aug 19, 2009)

Great collection! If you have or come up with a good system for labeling the shadows (other than on the bottom) let me know. I have mine labeled on the bottom and then I have a sticker on the lid of the palette with each name of each shadow that lines up with where they are placed in the palette. The only problem I am having is when I rearrange or get a new color, I have to take all of the stickers off, reprint them, move them over etc. I like knowing what color I am using without having to take it out of the palette and turn it over.  Great work!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 19, 2009)

*drools* that is an amazing collection... omg i wish! and u've only been collecting a year WOAH


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with most of the above, very pretty!!!!


----------



## Sass (Aug 20, 2009)

Love!


----------



## miss sha (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG! And I thought I had a big collection for only being into makeup for a few months. Very impressive and very organized!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_Great collection! If you have or come up with a good system for labeling the shadows (other than on the bottom) let me know. I have mine labeled on the bottom and then I have a sticker on the lid of the palette with each name of each shadow that lines up with where they are placed in the palette. The only problem I am having is when I rearrange or get a new color, I have to take all of the stickers off, reprint them, move them over etc. I like knowing what color I am using without having to take it out of the palette and turn it over.  Great work!!!_

 
No, I haven't come up with a good system yet. As you I've got printed labels underneath every shadow, but "OCD" as I am it's bothering me that I don't have labels on the lid as well. I do have a spreadsheet in Excel with all the information, so for now I use that. So.. same to you, please share if you come up with a better system than you already have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And thank you so much!

Now I have most of the Starflashes, and all of the Make-Up Art shadows coming my way, so I guess I have to do some depotting and re-arranging very soon.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 22, 2009)

Great collection!  Love all your palettes!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 23, 2009)

Your palettes are arranged so nicely!  I bow down to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love every one of your l/s also!  We have the same taste!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartwarpaint* 

 
_Your palettes are arranged so nicely!  I bow down to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love every one of your l/s also!  We have the same taste!_

 
Thank you very much! Please let me know if you know of something I should have, if we share taste in colors - always open to suggestions!


----------



## Nivette (Aug 23, 2009)

everthing's beautiful, but lipsticks... i'm in love


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 23, 2009)

You've done an awesome job!  (Are your palettes still this clean after use and if so, how do you keep the dust at bay?)


----------



## darklocke (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_You've done an awesome job!  (Are your palettes still this clean after use and if so, how do you keep the dust at bay?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well.. I haven't had them _that_ long, but I keep my palettes stored in a CD holder, and there's no dust around the shadows.. yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't done anything special.


----------



## meika79 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful collection! I lust for you greens/yellows and teal pallets.


----------



## Taj (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice eye palette !  I see there is room for expansion for your lippie collection !


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Your collection is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, specially eyeshadows, so many and so well organized!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2009)

i love love love your palettes, thanks for showing them, i'm so jealous, i want them! hehe


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 7, 2009)

It looks amazing...I am the most disorganized person in the world...my fiance' had to help me with mine as i was just goin to throw them all in there


----------



## darklocke (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twiztdlilangel* 

 
_It looks amazing...I am the most disorganized person in the world...my fiance' had to help me with mine as i was just goin to throw them all in there_

 
If I were do to that, I would never be able to sleep again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still pondering how to organize my purples, as there are so many red/purples and so few blue/purples... *sigh*


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 4, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, how do you afford to buy so much at once! I've filled about 1.5 of my 2 eyeshadow palettes in almost 5 years along with a few basic brushes and lipsticks! Do you use most of your collection?

I don't mean to come across in a negative way, I'm just really curious.

<3


----------



## darklocke (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't mind at all, feel free to ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First of all I have to say that eyeshadows is the _one_ makeup product I use (in addtion to an eyeliner/kajal and a mascara), and I love experimenting and playing with colors - so yes, I use most of them (keep in mind that my collection still is kind of "young"). At an age of 29 years I had never ever worn a lipstick or even a lip gloss in public, so I might have gone a little "overboard" when I got the ones pictures in this post - but I love them all, and I can use them even if I don't bother with any other makeup.

Second, makeup is A LOT more expensive here in Norway than in the US, or even Canada. Items that are expensive to you might just be really cheap to us, and makes it even easier to go a little nuts. Also you have a lot wider variety than we have, and it's needless to say that I'd rather buy me some MAC from the US, than for instance L'Oreal, Maybelline or some other drugstore brand, at the same price or even more here in Norway.

And last, but not least, the most important thing: I don't spend loads of money on shoes, clothing, jewelery or partying. I don't have a car. I don't have any kids. I don't spend my money on fancy restaurants, the movies, vacations or other small trips that easily sucks the money right out of you, or anything like that. I contribute to the household (I live with my BF), I pay my share of the rent and the other bills, and I spend whatever I have left on things that make me happy! Maybe a book, maybe a DVD or maybe makeup, and that's the way I've been able to grow my collection so quickly. 

I guess that's what happens when you introduce a 29-year old to a brand new, and humongous world of colorful makeup.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Ah that makes a lot of sense. I guess it really depends on which country you're in, the economy and costs of products and services are very different. Where I live, the cost of living is very high relative to the average income, so buying MAC makeup at Canadian prices is still very expensive.

<3


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 6, 2009)

You should share the rest!  Lovely collection!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

So nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 25, 2009)

very pretty collection!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 27, 2009)

what a great collection!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

MY GOD. So pretty! What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Amarie (Dec 6, 2009)

There is no other word : Preciooooous


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorgeous palettes!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 9, 2009)

Please do post the more when you add to this!! 
Very pro!


----------



## Leliforever (Mar 15, 2010)

your collection is so freaking beautiful that I just printed your palettes in order to carry them in my wallet in case I go to mac!
please post the rest of them!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG I'M JEALOUSS!hahahhahahhahah but really happy for you tooooooooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahhs     & yes MAC is SO EXPENSIVE IN AUSTRALIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lipsticks are like $35!!! I wish we had the price you guys have in the US!& i was just like you, i didn't use lipstick at all! I just got hooked onto it & i already have way too many! But then again we can never have enough right? hahahs 

I LOVE your neutral colours!! & yes post more alrights!? hahahhs

MORE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










<3 it!!!!


----------



## LC (Mar 15, 2010)

for someone who has only been into mac for a little over a year, you have an amazing collection of LE colors that date back 4-5 years ago. Congrats on getting your hands on those


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 16, 2010)

Really nice collection... I say show the rest..


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 16, 2010)

It's glorious! 

Everything looks so organized and brand spankin' new.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love your Neutrals and Browns palette, I definetly wrote down every colour and intend on putting one togethor for myself. Thanks!


----------



## darklocke (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_I love your Neutrals and Browns palette, I definetly wrote down every colour and intend on putting one togethor for myself. Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
"My" Neutrals & Browns palette is courtesy of MakeupGeek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used her recommendations, from the website, for this palette.


----------



## darklocke (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leliforever* 

 
_your collection is so freaking beautiful that I just printed your palettes in order to carry them in my wallet in case I go to mac!
please post the rest of them!!!_

 
I think that's the nicest compliment I've ever gotten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great collection I love how everything is organized


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol looking at your neutral palette is like looking at my neutral palette!!! With a few exceptions is pretty much right on.. even the way they are organized!! What a nice collection you have... everything is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## darklocke (May 1, 2010)

I finally got around to adding another blush palette (the lower one), and another 9 lipsticks. I have tried to take pictures _before_ using any of these items, so that's the reason why everything looks untouched.


----------



## Leliforever (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I finally got around to adding another blush palette (the lower one), and another 9 lipsticks. I have tried to take pictures before using any of these items, so that's the reason why everything looks untouched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the new palette you added isn't from mac?because it has a beautiful print on it...
i wander how that blue lipstick looks on!


----------



## darklocke (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leliforever* 

 
_the new palette you added isn't from mac?because it has a beautiful print on it...
i wander how that blue lipstick looks on!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, the palette is from MAC, it's the standard blush palette! I just added my watermark to the picture, since I don't like uploading pictures without some kind or mark that says that these pictures are mine. Don't know why I haven't done the same with the others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The watermark is the logo for my blog.


----------



## Leliforever (May 3, 2010)

i love how blush palettes look buy when travelling i mean you have to carry the whole palette so i'm still holding myself to buying one...i only have two blushes right now...
love the mark btw...


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (May 5, 2010)

nice collection!  the green palette is my fave, it looks a lot like mine!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 13, 2010)

You are my savior, plain and simple.  I now have a reference for shadow colors when I'm looking to buy online, since MAC's website is so misleading!
Thank you!!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

gorgeous! Love it!!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Nice collection! How do you use Strada? As a highlighter maybe?


----------



## darklocke (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leliforever* 

 
_i love how blush palettes look buy when travelling i mean you have to carry the whole palette so i'm still holding myself to buying one...i only have two blushes right now...
love the mark btw..._

 
I agree with you, it's not really handy with a palette for traveling. The blushes I have in my palettes are all "Pro Pan Refills", I still have a few in their pots and those are the ones I bring on trips. 

Thank you for your comment on my "watermark"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamscapemess* 

 
_You are my savior, plain and simple.  I now have a reference for shadow colors when I'm looking to buy online, since MAC's website is so misleading!
Thank you!!_

 
No, thank you so much! Your comment just made my day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get around to organizing the rest of my e/s, so I can update my palette pictures.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_
And last, but not least, the most important thing: I don't spend loads of money on shoes, clothing, jewelery or partying. I don't have a car. I don't have any kids. I don't spend my money on fancy restaurants, the movies, vacations or other small trips that easily sucks the money right out of you, or anything like that. I contribute to the household (I live with my BF), I pay my share of the rent and the other bills, and I spend whatever I have left on things that make me happy! Maybe a book, maybe a DVD or maybe makeup, and that's the way I've been able to grow my collection so quickly. 

I guess that's what happens when you introduce a 29-year old to a brand new, and humongous world of colorful makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is completely true for me as well. I say, whatever makes you happy because sometimes, all it takes is just looking at the pretty eyeshadow and all is well in the world again!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

So nice and clean! Very pretty


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

I've been into MAC for a while now and I don't have as many shadows as u do!

I wish!!!

Such a lovely collection.

Keep collecting and sharing!

Thanks again.


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, you're definitely an addict...welcome to the club, glad you're here


----------



## darklocke (Nov 8, 2010)

nychick1384 said:


> Yep, you're definitely an addict...welcome to the club, glad you're here



 	Haha, thank you!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 8, 2010)

Wowwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nice! Did you depot the shadow all at once?They all look super neat! 1 palette one colour tone!


----------



## darklocke (Nov 9, 2010)

vintageroses: Thank you so much! No, I didn't depot all at once, but I have had quite long depotting sessions yes. Some are depotted, some are bought used from Specktra, and others are pro pan refills. I'm a neat-freak when it comes to my makeup, so I have to have pristine-looking palettes to be able to sleep at night...


----------



## ginlovesmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 10, 2010)

I love your palettes!


----------



## fieran (Dec 15, 2010)

Ah, your stash is gorgeous. Love how you arranged all the colours so beautifully in the palette. I'm only on to my 2nd 15-pan palette.


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i love your collection and photos!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (May 24, 2011)

ammmmmmmmmmmmmmazing


----------

